# Were there military wars like other minor wars of beleriand that were not one of the 6 major wars apart from the 22 known wars of beleriand?



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 26, 2022)

There are 22 wars of beleriand with known the including kinslayings. But were there any other nameless and unknown wars that were not one of the six great wars of beleriand, to the extent of military wars, like battle of lammoth, battle of tumhalad, fall of gondolin, fall of falas? for example marches of north doriath, men led by turin ambushing orcs in brethil forest, glaurung attack on kingdoms ruled by the sons of feanor, morgoth invading northern doriath, etc.


----------



## Ent (Oct 26, 2022)

Ecthelion of the Fountain said:


> nameless and unknown wars


I don't quite know how to respond yes or no to this one.
Not being hasty and having pondered long, it seems to me if they are 'nameless and unknown' it would be impossible for me to know.

I must vote "other" for my response.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 26, 2022)

The Ent said:


> I don't quite know how to respond yes or no to this one.
> Not being hasty and having pondered long, it seems to me if they are 'nameless and unknown' it would be impossible for me to know.
> 
> I must vote "other" for my response.


In fact, it is stated that there were such military wars in the books describing the first age, although it is not clear and detailed.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

I think it would certainly be possible, yet I shall consult a further amount of research and study before I give a clear and concise answer.


----------



## Ent (Oct 27, 2022)

Ecthelion of the Fountain said:


> In fact, it is stated that there were such military wars in the books describing the first age, although it is not clear and detailed



The answer to the Thread Title, i.e. "were there more than the 'big 6', is of course yes as the Question asked above the image reveals that...
That thread Question, which is different than the Thread Title question, is apparently also answered yes.

Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------

